# Theresa Edwards



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

WOW.

I was looking at the player's site at WNBA.com and was refreshing my memory on the upcoming season. Who do I see listed in the directory?

THERESA EDWARDS.

For those of you that don't know who she is, she is a legendary womans player that has played in four Olympics, lead the ABL in scoring and assists and all-in-all one of the best womens players of all time. She is 40 years old, but from what I hear, she still can light it up.

I would love to see her finally settle her differences with the WNBA and pay. Wheres Katrina McClain!!???

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I commented on that in the draft thread. I was surprised. But look at the pics on the Minnesota Lynx website - she looks great in her new uni!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm excited. I hope she still has it.

She is going to make Weatherspoon look stupid



STUart


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Edwards*

Yep, she'd be on my all-time ABL team, too. (Based on talent, not rah-rah fan stupidity and/or cuteness.)

Natalie Williams, Yolanda Griffiths, Taj MacWilliams, Sheri Sam & Edwards, for me. (Stats don't measure talent any better than cuteness.)

Also, a lot of folks don't remember how good a scorer Carolyn Jones (Young) was in those days. She won the scoring title twice - I *think*.

Honorable mention to Dawn Staley, Katie Smith and (in those days) the overlooked Shannon Johnson.

Still can't figure out how Brian Agler won in the ABL, but not here.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Edwards*



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> Yep, she'd be on my all-time ABL team, too. (Based on talent, not rah-rah fan stupidity and/or cuteness.)
> 
> Natalie Williams, Yolanda Griffiths, Taj MacWilliams, Sheri Sam & Edwards, for me. (Stats don't measure talent any better than cuteness.)
> ...


Could have because he had Katie Smith, Theresa Edwards AND Shannon Johnson... wow.

I never got to see Jones-Young play and she hasn't been able to show much the last couple years.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Edwards*



> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Could have because he had Katie Smith, Theresa Edwards AND Shannon Johnson... wow.
> ...


Carolyn Jones was a huge disappointment for the Fire. She HAD one of the most beautiful shots. Problem was, she had little desire to play after having the surgery and the baby. She talked like she wanted to make a comeback but it never came around. She was slow, slow, slow... and couldn't defend. It is a shame. 


Didn't Linda Hargrove trade Tari Phillips to NY for CJ-Y? And, then waived Marcinaik and kept CJ-Y... I never understodd this. I guess that is probably because I never saw her play in the ABL.


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*C J-Y, etc.*

What you say in both the above posts is all true.

Yep, Carolyn *never* got over being pregnant - well, (heh!) she did, but her playing never recovered.

As for Linda Hargrove and what she did with Michelle, well, I *never* did understand that. M3 ended up driving all over the place in her Jeep begging for work. How ironic she would end up with Lin Dunn after the Marciniak-Dunn feud at the Portland Power?(ABL)

It's starting to look to me like the Storm could use M3 back, huh?


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Agler & Edwards*

Stuart, I'm not sure Agler had (Theresa) Edwards at Columbus. Wasn't she at Atlanta or Richmond as a player-coach for a while?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Agler & Edwards*



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> Stuart, I'm not sure Agler had (Theresa) Edwards at Columbus. Wasn't she at Atlanta or Richmond as a player-coach for a while?


You know what Suze? I think you are right...

I was thinking about *TONYA* Edwards and not Theresa. 

My bad.

Tonya Edwards, another star in the ABL that never caught on in the WNBA...

Michelle Marciniak was the same way wasn't she? She was an all-star in the ABL and a bench player in the WNBA... how come some players succeeded in both leagues (Tari Phillips, Nat Williams, Yo Griffith, Katie Smith, Taj McWilliams etc etc) and some do not?

STuart


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Tonya!*

Wow, when the posting notification came through, I was just looking up Tonya! Synchronicity! Woo hah!

None of us has ever been able to figure Tonya out. I thought she'd be a WNBA star for sure, but ...

Michelle's was a different story. She was an All-Star year 1, but by Christmas that first year, Natalie was down, and the Power went into a tailspin which cost the coach his job. Lin Dunn came in, Michelle went to the bench, and once you take away Marciniak's minutes, her game goes down bigtime.

Next thing you know she's with the Rage in Philadelphia, she has the health scare, and she was released in the expansion draft to Nashville, where she was just feeling her feet when the league crumped.

Somewhere in that story, she was briefly part of the Long Beach StingRays, but I don't think she ever played a game. 

That Storm game last year where she hit 2 treys to win it was the best I'd seen her play in the pros.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Edwards in the WNBA? Good. I can't wait to see her play.


----------

